# Looking for blizzard plow mount for 99-06 gm 1500



## Ldchase (Oct 23, 2020)

Looking for blizzard plow mount for 99-06 gm 1500. I could get by with just the Push Beam # 30072 or the mount kit # 30087 would be great. New or used. Thanks


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ld Storks/not cheap ! but any who
https://www.storksplows.com/b30087-...zzard-power-hitch-truck-plow-mount-760lt.html


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

I may have one. I'll check tomorrow. Lets hope.


----------



## Ldchase (Oct 23, 2020)

Highpoint said:


> I may have one. I'll check tomorrow. Lets hope.


That would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

I've got a 30043 push beam for a gmc 1988-2000. I had it on a 89 1/2 ton and a 90 1 ton. Maybe this will work for you. Thinkin 100$ plus freight. Sorry, hardware not available.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Fyi, this is for the 8' and larger plows


----------



## Ldchase (Oct 23, 2020)

Highpoint said:


> I've got a 30043 push beam for a gmc 1988-2000. I had it on a 89 1/2 ton and a 90 1 ton. Maybe this will work for you. Thinkin 100$ plus freight. Sorry, hardware not available.


Thanks but I don't think it will work. Thanks for looking though! If you happen to come across the other one I'd be happy to take it off your hands!


----------

